# manipolazione video

## djinnZ

Mi è stato recapitato un pacco di ciarpame video in vari formati (assolutamente molto windozziani, quasi tutti avi e vmv ma c'è persino l'animazione flash) e dovrei ricucirli in una specie di "blog" alla rai3.

Vorrei perderci poco tempo, fosse un semplice concatenamento mi andrei a leggere bene il manuale di mencoder, ma devo pure tagliare degli spezzoni da alcuni video ed usare solo quelli.

Suggerimenti?

L'ideale sarebbe una gui per windozz (ho sempre il problema del dover lavorare nel frattempo) che mi consenta di lanciare una serie di comandi sul server linux e far fare a lui il lavoro ma non mi pare che esista.

Ma anche qualcosa solo per linux che non crashi facilmente basterebbe.

Non c'entra troppo ma che formato conviene usare per archiviare video da conservare e proiettare?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

allora ci ho sbattuto di recente la testa  anche io e questi sono state le mie conclusioni:

cinelerra sembra un tool per la nasa, è poco intuitivo ma penso molto potente.

kino : lavora strabene per l'editing e l'estrapolazione del singolo video ma, magari son io limitato, non ho mica capito come concatenare + video etc etc e usarlo per generare qualcosa di montato su bene. Occhio che per lavorare sui video trasforma in ingresso tutto in DV non compresso che occupa una fucilata di spazio.

kdenlive : è fighissimo, ottima gui, accetta in input ogni formato e non converte in DV. Offre anteprima del singolo video e dell'intero progetto, è multitraccia ed ha un sistema molto intuivo per l'aggiunta degli effetti, dicui è di default ben fornito . Unico neo, a me ogni tot crashava quando mettevo dissolvenze. Per il resto è troppo figo, esporta già poi in formato mpeg2 per dvd: l'unica cosa che poi devi fare è masterizzare i files ottenuti in output.

In bugzilla trovi sia la versione 0.5 che il live ebuild .

Buon divertimento!

----------

## IlGab

Cinelerra a me crashava una cifra, l'unico che sono riuscito a far funzionare in maniera decente è quello in SVN community version, tuttavia mi creava dei filmati giganteschi a livello di spazio disco.

Kino mi sembra molto limitato

kdenlive non l'ho mai provato ma ora che viene citato penso che sarà il mio prossimo candidato.

Come suggerimento ulteriore prova avidemux, cerca però un overlay per la versione 2.4 perchè quella attualmente in portage a me dava dei problemi desincronizzando l'audio.

Avidemux ha diverse cosucce carine per tagliare, incollare, effetti vari ed è molto easy per i noob come me  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Unico neo, a me ogni tot crashava quando mettevo dissolvenze.
> 
> In bugzilla trovi sia la versione 0.5 che il live ebuild .

 

se i crash ti capitano usando il mio ebuild per kde 0.5 preso dal bugzilla (10.2007), prova a ricompilare mlt e poi kdenlive; i crash dovrebbero sparire del tutto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> se i crash ti capitano usando il mio ebuild per kde 0.5 preso dal bugzilla (10.2007), prova a ricompilare mlt e poi kdenlive; i crash dovrebbero sparire del tutto.

  Mo provo  :Wink:  Anche se devo dire che io mlt l'avevo compilato proprio per emergere kdenlive.

----------

## djinnZ

E come formato per l'achiviazione? Non mi va di aprire ancora un altro thread.

----------

## CarloJekko

OGG è ottimo, comprime bene e soprtutto è open....

Sennò xvid, real, o quicktime (gli ultimi sono proprietari) vanno bene

----------

## djinnZ

nel senso di quale risoluzione, se 16/9 mi crea problemi di conversione etc... come codifica ero più orientato verso H.264 (sono solo in dubbio su supporto per windozz, per linux mi pare che vada molto bene, smentitemi se sbaglio).

Il materiale di partenza va dal 320x200 al 1024x768.

----------

## micio

Ciao a tutti,

è molto che non ci si sente, ho avuto problemi col pc.. il problema era VISTA   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... mamma mia che brutta esperienza...

Insomma arrivando al punto, fra un pò è il compleanno della mia dolce metà   :Embarassed:   e volevo montare alcune sue foto insieme a degli spezzoni video, sapete consigliarmi un buon programma (magari in gtk e non fatto con le qt)??

Grazie mille anticipatamente!!  :Wink: 

Micio!

----------

## Ty[L]eR

ho sentito parlar bene di questo:

* media-video/kino

     Available versions:  1.1.1 {alsa dvdr gpac quicktime sox vorbis}

     Homepage:            http://www.kinodv.org/

     Description:         Kino is a non-linear DV editor for GNU/Linux

----------

## canduc17

Se n'era già parlato qui.

----------

## comio

 *micio wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> è molto che non ci si sente, ho avuto problemi col pc.. il problema era VISTA   ... mamma mia che brutta esperienza...
> 
> Insomma arrivando al punto, fra un pò è il compleanno della mia dolce metà    e volevo montare alcune sue foto insieme a degli spezzoni video, sapete consigliarmi un buon programma (magari in gtk e non fatto con le qt)??
> ...

 

cinelerra si usa ancora? (è un po' che non lo sento citare).

ciao

luigi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Concordo il merge proposto da canduc17

 *comio wrote:*   

> cinelerra si usa ancora? (è un po' che non lo sento citare).

 

Si esiste e procede, anche se, ad essere onesto, ha un'interfaccia quantomeno un po'  inquietante al primo avvio, rispetto magari a kdenlive o kino.

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Concordo il merge proposto da canduc17

 

Fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## micio

Rieccomi qua, allora cinelerra mi crasha nell'esatto momento in cui premo play per vedere i "progressi", kino invece mi da questo errore e non mi fa importare nessun file:

```

micio@localhost ~ $ kino

> help language code en

> Kino Common being built

> Creating page editor

> Creating Capture Page

> Creating Export Page

> Creating Export1394 Page

> Creating ExportAVI Page

> Creating ExportStills Page

> Creating ExportAudio Page

> Creating ExportMJPEG Page

/usr/share/kino/scripts/dvdauthor/growisofs.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/dvdauthor/dvdauthor-k3b.sh

which: no k3b in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/workstation/bin)

/usr/share/kino/scripts/dvdauthor/none.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/dvdauthor/dvdauthor.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/dvdauthor/qdvdauthor.sh

which: no qdvdauthor in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/workstation/bin)

> Initializing MJPEG Export Page settings from Preferences

> Creating ExportPipe Page

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_dvd_dual.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_h264_dual.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_xvid_dual.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_vcd.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_utils.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/extract_chapters

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_dvd.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_flv.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_h264.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_xvid.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg2theora.sh

which: no ffmpeg2theora in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/workstation/bin)

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/rawplay.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_mp4.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_divx_dual.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/mencoder.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_divx.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_mp4_dual.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_mp3.sh

/usr/share/kino/scripts/exports/ffmpeg_3gp.sh

which: no MP4Box in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/workstation/bin)

> Creating page trim

>>> Image Create: Range di colori

>>> Image Create: Colore Fisso

>>> Image Create: Da File

>>> Image Create: Gradiente

>>> Image Create: Rumore casuale

>>> Image Filter: Nessun Cambiamento

>>> Image Filter: Bianco e Nero

>>> Image Filter: Caleidoscopio

>>> Image Filter: Dissolvenza in Entrata

>>> Image Filter: Dissolvenza in Uscita

>>> Image Filter: Rovescia

>>> Image Filter: Specchia

>>> Image Filter: Video Negativo

>>> Image Filter: Seppia

>>> Image Transition: Dissolvenza

>>> Image Transition: Tendina a Porta

>>> Image Transition: Differenze

>>> Image Transition: Nessun Cambiamento

>>> Image Transition: Tendina a Spinta

>>> Image Transition: Scambia

>>> Audio Filter: Nessun Cambiamento

>>> Audio Filter: Doppiaggio

>>> Audio Filter: Dissolvenza in Entrata

>>> Audio Filter: Dissolvenza in Uscita

>>> Audio Filter: Guadagno

>>> Audio Filter: Missaggio

>>> Audio Filter: Silenzio

>>> Audio Transition: Dissolvenza Incrociata

>>> Audio Transition: Nessun Cambiamento

> Creating Magick Page

>> Searching /usr/lib/kino-gtk2 for plugins

>>> Registering plugin /usr/lib/kino-gtk2/libtimfx.so

>>> Registering plugin /usr/lib/kino-gtk2/libdvtitler.so

>>> Registering plugin /usr/lib/kino-gtk2/libkinoplus.so

>>> Image Filter: Sfocatura

>>> Image Filter: Mantieni un Colore

>>> Image Filter: Fuoco soffice

>>> Image Transition: Tendina su Luma

>>> Image Filter: Sovraimpressione

>>> Image Filter: Titolatore

>>> Image Filter: Media del Colore

>>> Image Filter: Carboncino

>>> Image Filter: A scatti

>>> Image Filter: Livelli:

>>> Image Filter: Panoramica ed Ingrandimento

>>> Image Filter: Mosaico

>>> Image Transition: Composito

>>> Image Transition: Chroma Key su Blu

>>> Image Transition: Chroma Key su Verde

> setting video preview size to 384x288

>> Starting Editor

>>> iec61883Writer::iec61883Writer port 0 channel 63

>> Creating undo/redo buffer

>> Kino Common newFile

>>> Received playlist to store at position 0

>>>> Adding to end

** (kino:22775): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:

        /home/micio/.themes/leopard/gtk-2.0/Range/null.png,

borders don't fit within the image

which: no ffmpeg-kino in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/workstation/bin)

MEncoder dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 165    (Family: 15, Model: 35, Stepping: 2)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags: Type: 15 MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni:

successo: formato: 0  dati: 0x0 - 0x2da06

===== Mi dispiace, questo formato file non è riconosciuto/supportato ======

=== Se questo è un file AVI, ASF o MPEG, per favore contatta l'autore! ===

Impossibile aprire il demuxer.

In uscita...

MEncoder dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 165    (Family: 15, Model: 35, Stepping: 2)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags: Type: 15 MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni:

successo: formato: 0  dati: 0x0 - 0x2da06

FFmpeg version SVN-rUNKNOWN, Copyright (c) 2000-2007 Fabrice Bellard, et al.

  configuration: --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --shlibdir=/usr/lib --mandir=/usr/share/man --enable-static --enable-shared --cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --disable-mmx --disable-altivec --disable-debug --disable-audio-oss --disable-v4l --disable-v4l2 --disable-dv1394 --disable-network --disable-ffplay --disable-opts --enable-libmp3lame --enable-liba52 --enable-xvid --enable-x11grab --enable-libogg --enable-libdts --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-gpl --enable-pp --disable-strip

  libavutil version: 49.4.0

  libavcodec version: 51.40.2

  libavformat version: 51.11.0

  built on Jul 15 2007 14:40:34, gcc: 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

===== Mi dispiace, questo formato file non è riconosciuto/supportato ======

=== Se questo è un file AVI, ASF o MPEG, per favore contatta l'autore! ===

Impossibile aprire il demuxer.

In uscita...

```

Suggerimenti?

----------

## mrfree

Non conoscevo kdenlive... sembra davvero interessante, peccato che ha crashato al primo tentativo di transizione  :Smile:  ma tra quelli che ho provato finora sotto linux è sicuramente il migliore almeno a prima vista  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Personalmente uso mainactor... è proprietario, ma non viene più distribuito.. quindi non si trova manco più sul sito ufficiale (ma sui torrent e simili sicuo c'è). Un po di tempo di fa circolava una petizione per farlo diventare open-source... chissà !!!

Dico questo perché anche io ho avuto questo problema.. solo kdenlive lo risolve.. ma ha molti bachi e crasha spesso.. facendomi perdere alle volte tantissimo tempo.. 

Mannaggia, su questo fronte linux è abbastanza indietro...

Per un tutorial di cinelerra abbastanza semplice, ho trovato in rete questo 

http://akirad.net/node/12 questo  http://akirad.net/node/14 e questo http://akirad.net/node/15

----------

## riverdragon

E' molto giovane e quindi non ci si possono aspettare miracoli, ma qualcuno ha provato a utilizzare seriamente pitivi? Lo si trova anche in portage, usa le gtk.

----------

## !equilibrium

aggiungo ai sopracitati software di manipolazione video:

OpenMovieEditor

LiVES

DIVA

VIVIA

ZS4 Video Editor

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Equi hai avuto modo di provarli tutti? Pareri, impressioni, son tutti liberi ?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> kdenlive : è fighissimo, ottima gui, accetta in input ogni formato e non converte in DV. Offre anteprima del singolo video e dell'intero progetto, è multitraccia ed ha un sistema molto intuivo per l'aggiunta degli effetti, dicui è di default ben fornito . Unico neo, a me ogni tot crashava quando mettevo dissolvenze. Per il resto è troppo figo, esporta già poi in formato mpeg2 per dvd: l'unica cosa che poi devi fare è masterizzare i files ottenuti in output.

 

Perfetto! Sembrerebbe proprio il software che serve a me... 

Non devo fare chissà che.. ma pensate che possa fare al caso mio? Devo semplicemente prendere un file .mpg, nel quale c'è un film registrato e togliere le pubblicità. Pensate si possa fare facilmente? Per winsozz esiste un programma chiamato VideoRedoPlus, che fa questo lavoro manipolando direttamente i files mpg, ma produce errori e perdite di frame.

Consigli?

EDIT: l'ho installato ma ancora sto tribolando per capire come tagliare parti del file mpg.

----------

## zolar czakl

Prova questi:

```
media-video/dvbcut  QT3

media-video/ttcut     QT4
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: l'ho installato ma ancora sto tribolando per capire come tagliare parti del file mpg.

 

per tagliare un video basta che schiacci il pulsante di taglio (a forma di coltello, vicino al pulsante per spostare le clip) e clicci nel punto che ti interessa del filmato.

semplice, no?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, allora, sì. Lo strumento di taglio l'ho visto. Ho provato a fare qualcosa ma non ci sono riuscito.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ma partiamo dall'inizio.

Avvio kdenlive e creo un nuovo progetto: 1 traccia video e una audio.

Apro la directory che contiene il mio file mpg tramite konqueror, poi trascino il file mpg nel riquadro "Project tree" di kdenlive e mi compare il primo frame nel "Clip Monitor".

Successivamente lo prendo e lo trascino nella parte inferiore della schermata del programma (che credo sia la Timeline), e precisamente nello spazio della traccia video.

Adesso seleziono lo strumento "Split Clip", c'è il pulsante a forma di coltello appunto, e vado con il cursore sulla timeline. Adesso vedo una sbarretta con una freccia a destra e una a sinistra. Comincio a cliccare a destra e sinistra, ma non capisco cosa fa il programma.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

E ora?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Prova questi:
> 
> ```
> media-video/dvbcut  QT3
> 
> ...

 

Non capisco perché con ttcut non mi fa aprire i files mpg, ma solo files del tipo m2v ed mpv.

Eppure parla chiaro la descrizione del pacchetto: "Tool for removing advertisements from recorded MPEG files".   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, nel momento in cui clicchi con il pulsante di taglio lui suddivide la clip in due parti

la clip a sinistra arriva fino a dove tu hai tagliato e la clip di destra parte da dove c'è il taglio.

a quel punto puoi prendere la parte che ti interessa e ci fai quella che vuoi.

strano che a te non vada. io lo sto giusto usando ora  :Wink:  ... e ti assicuro che funziona (sto giusto facendo cut di alcuni filmati).

non so.. io sto usando kdenlive 0.5 e non il 0.4 che c'è in portage. (segui questa guida per avere la 0.5)

tu che versione usi?

la 0.5 mi sembra stabile. mi sarà andato in segfault solo 4 volte (ed è da prima di dicembre che lo uso)

----------

## fbcyborg

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> beh, nel momento in cui clicchi con il pulsante di taglio lui suddivide la clip in due parti
> 
> la clip a sinistra arriva fino a dove tu hai tagliato e la clip di destra parte da dove c'è il taglio.
> 
> a quel punto puoi prendere la parte che ti interessa e ci fai quella che vuoi.
> ...

 Ok, sono pure io che non sono molto bravo con questi programmetti. *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> strano che a te non vada. io lo sto giusto usando ora  ... e ti assicuro che funziona (sto giusto facendo cut di alcuni filmati).
> 
> non so.. io sto usando kdenlive 0.5 e non il 0.4 che c'è in portage. (segui questa guida per avere la 0.5)
> ...

 uso la 0.5. Ho usato l'ebuild che ho trovato su bugs. *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la 0.5 mi sembra stabile. mi sarà andato in segfault solo 4 volte (ed è da prima di dicembre che lo uso)

 

Boh.. a me va in crash spesso. Mi fa quasi passare la voglia.

----------

## zolar czakl

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non capisco perché con ttcut non mi fa aprire i files mpg

 

In effetti... soprattutto considerando che basta rinominare il file.

Per semplici tagli pero' e' il sistema piu' rapido (visto che non ricomprime il filmato).

----------

## Kardo

Prima di incappare in questa discussione avevo individuato kino e cinelerra.

Mi piacerebbe poter suddividere in 3 o più finestre il video e su ogni finestra mandare in esecuzione una traccia a scelta.......  avete già provato una cosa del genere?

C'è una vocina che dall' hd mi dice "cinelerra, cinelerra".......   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Non capisco perché con ttcut non mi fa aprire i files mpg 
> 
> In effetti... soprattutto considerando che basta rinominare il file.
> 
> Per semplici tagli pero' e' il sistema piu' rapido (visto che non ricomprime il filmato).

 

In realtà avevo provato a rinominare il file. E' successa una cosa strana. Il file mpg visualizzato in anteprima nel player integrato veniva mostrato completamente rovinato (sebbene poi non lo fosse). Si vedevano quadretti, perdite di definizione ecc... Ho abbandonato.

Fin'ora meglio di VideoRedoPlus non ho trovato nulla. Ho dovuto ricorrere a uindous.

----------

## LastHope

Mi aggrego a questo post per chiedere quale, secondo voi, possa essere il miglior video per eseguire un doppiaggio.

Sotto windows, con virtualdubmod, sono riuscito a tagliare il video e ad ottenere il pezzo che volevo da doppiare...tuttavia, non sono ancora riuscito a trovare un programma per doppiare (quello che vorrei e' un sistema per parlare mentre scorre il video, avendo quindi una minima idea di quando dire certe frasi...altrimenti dovrei far partire il recorder senza vedere, provare, tornare indietro, ecc...).

Al momento sto emergendo kino e avidemux, ma se avete consigli son qua  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

volevo segnalare questo post apparso su linux.com che da un po' la sua summa della situazione sull'editing video.

worth a read:

http://www.linux.com/feature/131342

----------

## !equilibrium

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Si esiste e procede, anche se, ad essere onesto, ha un'interfaccia quantomeno un po'  inquietante al primo avvio, rispetto magari a kdenlive o kino.

 

Finalmente è stato fatto il fork ufficiale di Cinelerra --> http://www.lumiera.org/

un vero e proprio fork from scratch, quindi Cinelerra-CVS verrà sostituito a breve da Lumiera.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Per un tutorial di cinelerra abbastanza semplice, ho trovato in rete questo 
> 
> http://akirad.net/node/12 questo  http://akirad.net/node/14 e questo http://akirad.net/node/15

 

A me servono delle buone guide. Queste non sono più raggiungibili? 

Altre???

----------

## fbcyborg

Passo ad altra domanda:

ad ogni avvio di cinelerra ottengo questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> void MWindow::init_shm(): Warning: /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax is 0x7ffffff, which
> 
> is too low.
> 
> Before running Cinelerra do the following as root:
> ...

 

Ho visto che molte persone ne hanno discusso, sia nei forum che nelle mailing list, ma ancora non ho ben capito cosa faccio effettivamente lanciando quel comando, o meglio, che valore sto modificando? Può avere effetti negativi sul sistema? In caso contrario, è possibile, ma soprattutto, conviene rendere permanente la modifica?

----------

## zolar czakl

Quello che dovrebbe fare e' permettere a Cinelerra di disporre di piu' memoria per gestire al meglio il playback dei filmati.

Come valore utilizzavo (due anni fa) meta' della ram.

Qui vuole impostare 2GB (4GB erano la quantità di ram consigliata).

[OT]

Domanda: ma il valore shmall che relazione ha con la memoria disponibile?

Notare i pareri discordanti

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/linux390/perf/tuning_rec_database_sharedMemorySetup.html

http://www.puschitz.com/TuningLinuxForOracle.shtml#SettingSharedMemory

Dal secondo  *Quote:*   

> the total amount of shared memory available on the system is 2097152*4096 bytes (shmall*PAGE_SIZE) which is 8 GB

 

2097152 e' il valore impostato dal kernel (da confermare).

Ben lontano dai 200000 ipotizzabili con 1GB.  :Confused: 

[/OT]

----------

## fbcyborg

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Prova questi:
> 
> ```
> media-video/dvbcut  QT3
> 
> ...

 

Dato che sono stato costretto a rimuovere definitivamente le QT3, c'è qualche alternativa per continuare ad avere dvbcut con le QT4?

Per ora sto installando ttcut.

----------

